# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Koliko kg se izgubi neposredno nakon poroda?

## violet

Jest da sam tek u 34. tjednu, ali me zanima koliko kg se izgubi neposredno nakon poroda?
(Ajde, utjesite me  :wink: )

----------


## Oriana

ne znam kako druge cure, ja sam izgubila 10 okruglih
preostalih 3 u slijedećih dva mjeseca

onda sam u slijedećih 10 mjeseci natukla natrag cca 8 kg   :Sad:

----------

ovisi kakve si građe...
ja sam u svim porodima izgubila sve odmah......(nije ni bilo puno, s prvom 9, s drugom 16, s trećom 11 kg) a to što sam kasnije natukla 10 kg je već druga priča..

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam izgubila 15, u sljedećih 5 mjeseci još 5, ostalo mi još8-10.
(Pa ti izračunaj koliko sam dobila  :Laughing:  )

Inače, čula sam i priče da su se žene vratile iz rodilišta s manje kg nego kada su ostale trudne!

----------


## egemama

u trudnoci dobila +23kg. iz rodilista dosla sa 14 manje. ostalih 9 sam cuvala cijelu godinu, ali nisam ni pokusavala nista da ih izgubim. kad sam pocela raditi u prva 3 mj se otopilo 6kg, u slijedeca 3 jos preostale 3.

i opet sam bila na svojih 53kg (na 172cm).

----------


## dalmatinka

Egemama ne nabijaj nam komplekse glede visine i težine.. :D  :D  :D 
Ja sam 1. put izgubila 14 kg, a drugi put 10.[/quote]

----------


## Mrvuljak

> Ja sam izgubila 15, u sljedećih 5 mjeseci još 5, ostalo mi još8-10.


za boga miloga ženo, pa kolicka si onda bila prije???
Nema te šta vidit, baš sam neki dan komentirala kako si šlang...  :Rolling Eyes:   :? 
(šta bi onda ja rekla???)

----------


## Vrijeska

za boga miloga ženo, pa kolicka si onda bila prije???
Nema te šta vidit, baš sam neki dan komentirala kako si šlang...  :Rolling Eyes:   :? 
(šta bi onda ja rekla???)[/quote]

Baš si me oraspoložila. Hvala na komplimentu  :Smile:  
Muž me svaki dan mjerka i pita kada ću u teretanu  :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:  U staru robu uopće ne stanem.

----------


## MalaSirena

U trudnoći sam dobila 24 kile, od kojih 7 zadnjih 2-3 tjedna (a 10 dana sam prenijela). Drugi dan nakon poroda sam s dvije cimerice iz sobe po Petrovoj bauljala hodom Đon Vejna da pronađemo vagu, a vaga rekla - osam kila manje. Meni bed, ja se nadala barem 10, al ajde... Negdje 3 dana nakon što sam došla doma iz rodilišta, vaga kaže minus 16!!!! 
Stvar je bila u tome da sam tek onda skužila da sam nakupila bila dosta vode, naime - splasnuli mi gležnjevi, stopala i listovi pa sam se sjetila da ja doista i nisam inače bila tak ogromna kao zadnjih tjedana, a i non-stop sam pišala na litre vode. E, da... prvih tjedan dana slabo sam imala i apetit, malo sam previše brinula i tak.
Nažalost, nije dugo potrajalo (mislim na smanjeni apetit :D )....  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja dobila 15 kila, nakon poroda izgubila 5 (zara je bila tocno 3 kg), i evo u 3, 5 mjeseca sam se vratila na tezinu prije trudnoce (znaci izgubila sam tih preostalih 10 kila)  :D

----------


## kobila_suzy

Dobila 13-14, neposredno nakon poroda izgubila 8-9, ostatak u mjesec-dva-tri, ne znam točno jer su preostale kile ostale u cicama a cice se smanjivale ne znam kojom brzinom  :?

----------


## Fortuna

na porodu otislo 10 ,3 kile do sad  kuci i jos ostalo 7,8 sta ocu skinit a apetit mi se nije ni mrvu smanjija nego se jos i poveca. volim jest :wink:

----------


## Tara

ja sam truba za racunat pa cu ti ovak rec: u trudnoci sam natukla +17kg, a zatrudnila sam sa 59kg. e, a doma sam dosla i stala na vagu te imala 61kg. sad imam 60.

----------


## MARCY

Zatrudnila sa    60
Otišla rodit sa   73
Došla doma sa 68 (- 5 kg) a Sara bila 2800
Sad (nakon 16 mj) imam 56

----------


## Elly

U trudnoci sam dobila 16 kg, a 5 dana nakon poroda imala sam oko 12 kg manje. Sad se vec dugo nisam vagala (bojim se sto ce vaga reci - po odjeci sam ok, svakodnevno setam sa Erin (klokanica ili kolica) po 2h, ali zato jedem dosta slatkog!), no smoci cu za to hrabrosti ovih dana...

----------


## willy

U trudnoci sam dobila 13kg, i to do 7. meseca, posle toga ni 1kg. 
Mesec dana posle porodjaja imala sam samo 10 manje, a na preostalih 3 sam dodala jos 3 preko zime i jos uvek se borim sa tim.   :Sad:

----------


## Anamarija

Ja u trudnoci imala + 19. Kad sam izasla iz rodilista, vagala se i imala 12 kg manje. Ostalo jos 7 i ne micem se ni deku manje evo vec tri mjeseca.

----------


## kloklo

Na porod sam otišla s + 13, doma se vratila s -8  i sad nakon mjesec dana s užasom ustanovim da sam u međuvremenu dobila 2 kile   :Crying or Very sad:   iako se ova mala slatkica zdušno trudi pocicat dušu iz mene  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ronny

u trudnoći sam dobila 13 kg, bila sam niti debela niti mršava.
u rodilištu sam izgubila 10 kg i onda mi je još ostalo 3 kg za skinuti, međutim ja sam na to dodala (dojila sam i bila stalno gladna) još 3 kg, uglavnom počela raditi i sve se otopilo.
ma sve to ode, evo sad jedem ali idem na aerobic, tai-bo pa sve ode inače neznam kakva bih bila uz takvu količinu prehrane  :D

----------


## kloklo

I ja sam stalno gladna, i ne trebaju me, zapravo, čuditi te dvije kile...pa  nije moja beba superman da može pocicati sve što joj majka vrijednim zubima natuče   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Poslid

S porodom sam izgubila 15 kila, ali sam u godinu dana poslije dodala 10. Skoro sam došla do porođajne težina kad sam se malo skockala i uz groznu djetu uspjela skinuti tih 10 kila, a dalje ni makac. Pa onda tako s drugim djetetom, a što će biti sad s trećim, bolje da ne mislim.

----------


## Brankica

Ja sam posle 8 dana u porodilištu stigla kući sa 20 kg manje.

Beba bila teška 3.150, ostatak kažu voda  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:

----------


## Red Irena

Ja sam u trudnoći dobila samo 12 kg i skoro sve je otišlo na porodu. 1-2 kg ostale i otišle par mjeseci kasnije. Danas 8.5 mj. kasnije vratila se na svoju kilažu od prije poroda.

----------


## violet

Dakle, 10-tak je normalno, zvuci dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## violet

> S porodom sam izgubila 15 kila


A koliko si dobila u trudnoci? (i zanima me koliko je Brankica dobila, kad je usppjela izgubiti ni manje ni vise nego 20! 




> ali sam u godinu dana poslije dodala 10. Skoro sam došla do porođajne težina kad sam se malo skockala i uz groznu djetu uspjela skinuti tih 10 kila, a dalje ni makac. Pa onda tako s drugim djetetom, a što će biti sad s trećim, bolje da ne mislim.


Na taj dio poslije poroda nisam racunala  :?

----------


## Poslid

U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 20. Znači zbrojiš i oduzmeš, u drugu trudnoću sam ušla s 10+, dobila 17, pa su mi ostale 2, pa sam opet natukla jedno 6, pa sad u treću ulazim s 18+ nego u prvu. Grozno, ne?  :Embarassed:  
A sve je počelo kad mi poslije prvog poroda 5+ nije ništa posebno značilo jer "ja ću dojiti pa ću to skinuti bez problema". Aha, možeš misliti.  :Idea:

----------

U prvom porodu dobila sam 15 kg, izgubila 10 i 5 kg vukla sve do drugogo poroda, tada sam dobila opet 15 ali sam izgubila sve s tim da ima još viška i posla  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Magdalena

Dobila 11 u trudnoći. Na porodu tj. u rodilištu otišlo 9. Ove preostale dvije jedna po jedna u 2 mjeseca.

----------

Zatrudnila s 56kg
dobila 22 u trudnoći
došla doma i vagala se - 65...taman za moju visinu od 177cm

dva mjeseca kasnije i još sam na 65...valjda imam dobar metabolizam :D

----------


## litala

u prvoj trudnoci uvecala se za 18kg, doma iz rodilista dosla s 14kg manje. u slijedecoj godini dijetom u osam mjeseci skinula 23kg (imala sam pred trudnocu dobrih 20 viska...)

nakon godinu dana samoinicijativno se uvecala opet za nekih 18kg pa zatrudnila. u toj trudnoci uvecala se za nekih 9-10kg, iz rodilista opet doma dosla sa 14kg manje. bila na istoj kilazi skoro godinu dana i u 3-4mj samo od sebe skinula nekih 5-6.

opet sam 10ak kg veca ostala, nadam se da cu ih nekad uspjet skinut...

----------


## deana

Ja prvi put dobila samo osam kg, bila jako bolesna poslije poroda pa sam izgledala kao hodajuci les ( tako mi svi govorili, a ja nikad nisam bila sretnija zbog svoje kilaze- lude zene!!!). Drugi put ( moram naglasiti nesto sto je jako bitno, prvi put imala 23 godine, a sad 37) natukla 18 kg., poslije poroda u dvije sedmice izgubila 12 ( voda), bebac sad ima pet i pol mjeseci, a ja imam jos 4 kg viska. Ne bavim se sportom, jedem dobro i svaki dan , nazalost, i slatkise. Posto samo dojim, to je valjda od toga.

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam dobila 13 u trudnoći, iz rodilišta izašla sa 8 manje, preostalih 5 otišlo u prvih mjesec dana.

----------

u trudnoći sam dobila +11,došla doma sa 8 manje.ostale 3 kg. sam izgubila u prva dva mjeseca!sad imam 2 manje nego kad sam zatrudnila ali cice su i dalje skoro 2 broja veće  :Razz:   :D

----------


## mayah79

Prije trudnoce imala 60 kg, u trudnoci dobila 17 kg, znaci 77. Izasla iz porodilista sa 70 kg, treci dan imala 64 kg, pet mjeseci kasnije jos uvijek 64 kg

----------


## kristina

Zatrudnela sa 54kg, u trudnoci dosla do 66kg,  tri dana posle porodjaja sam imala 58kg, a posle sest nedelja opet 54kg. :D

----------


## margita

zatrudnila sa 57, u trudnoci dobila 15kg,s tim da zadnja 2 mjeseca nisam kresila ni malo, kuci dosla sa 64kg-znaci sa 8 manje,pa mi naglo opao apetit i u 2-3 dana dosla na 60kg,ali nakon toga sam se tjerala jesti radi dojenja i sad imam 62kg(3 i sitno nakon poroda) ,ali jedem dosta....kad prestanem dojiti skinit cu i tih 5kg mislim bez problema...ustvari vec pomalo vjezbam kad mi luka dopusti  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

nakon oba poroda 8-9 kg.

----------


## gloria

nemogu da vjerujem da se porodom izgubi i do 10 kg!! :shock: To mi tak zvuci nevjerojatno!Eeee da se i ja tak otopim prek noci.. kao Snjesko.. i vratim se doma kao Barbi vitka i visoka sa usnulim zamotuljkom... 8)

----------


## mamma san

Priznala + 20 kg u trudnoći, na porodu izgubila do 15 kg, trenutno na + 2kg (znači ukupno -18 kg)...Ne stoji mi loše osim špeka oko trbuha (i voća (narančina kora) po nogama)...

A ove tonaže koje su gube u porodu stvarno su zanimljive...  :Grin:   No nesreća u toj sreći oko gubljenja tona po porodu je da uopće ne kužiš da si izgubila i kg jer se jednako bucasto (barema ja) osjećaš. Jedino ti nedostaje miš u buši...  :Love:

----------


## iridana2666

Prvi put išla roditi sa 59, došla doma sa 52, a za 2-3 tjedna spala na 46 (od mojih inače stalnih 48 kg). Trebalo mi je 4 godine da natučem te jadne 2 kile da bih došla na svoju normalnu težinu i na nešto naličila. Sva roba koja mi je bila dobra prije trudnoće, sada je bila kao na štapu. Taman kada sam natukla te 2 kg, ostala sam po drugi put u drugom stanju i ovaj put ista priča, samo što mi kćerka ima 18 mjeseci pa još nisam uspjela nabaciti niti jednu kilu. Još uvijek na 46. Žao mi moje lijepe i skupe garderobe   :Sad:   koja samo visi u ormaru, ali bolje tamo nego na meni  :D

----------


## apricot

Iridana...
Šuti!

----------


## DudaGG

U trudnoci sam dobila +13, u rodilistu izgubila 7.
Sa mnom u sobi je bila cura koja je u trudnoci natukla +30 kg, a u radilistu je izgubila 15.
Tako da si ja nekako racunam: na porodu i prvih dana izgubis cca pola od onoga sto dobijes.

----------


## lidac2004

pocela sa 68,dosla do 85  :Embarassed:  ,vratila se doma sa 76,nakon dva mjeseca imam 74 i nikako nece dolje   :Mad:   :Embarassed:

----------


## MajaMajica

počela sa 72 na 176 visine, otišla rodit sa 96 ili 98 (nisam se vagala taj zadnji dan  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ), u porodu izgubila 10 kg, slijedećih nekoliko dana još 6 kg, a ostatak u prva dva mjeseca..sad sam se opet udebljala i imam 76 kg..  :Grin:  al' sam njupala za blagdane...mljac, mljac...

----------


## Nani

Ja zatrudnila sa 58, dobila 23, na porodu izgubila samo 6-7, kroz par dana još kilu-dvije, ostalo oko 15 s kojima sam krenula u borbu (uspješno okončanu) par mjeseci prije povratka na posao. I sve je bilo ok do nedavno....natukla sam  5-6 kila   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Masha

Izgubila 10 na porodu. 19 more to go!   :Wink:

----------


## Masha

Uh, kakav lapsus!!! - 9 more to go!

----------


## mamazika

Prvi put dobila 16, iz rodilišta nakon tjedan dana došla s 13 manje.
Drugi put dobila 17, izgubila sve u rodilištu!
Između trudnoća i posebno nakon ove druge natukla kila ko niko i sad imam par kila više nego kad sam išla na prvi porod. Još malo pa ću biti kao na drugome... 
Tak da niš ne znači koliko ti ostane poslije poroda....  :Sad:

----------


## bibai

Zatrudnila s 57, otišla rodila sa 79 (hm koliko bih tek imala da sam izdržala do kraja trudnoće). Porodom izgubila 6.5, a od tada uz svu muku još 5 kg.

----------


## Elly

> natukla kila ko niko i sad imam par kila više nego kad sam išla na prvi porod. Još malo pa ću biti kao na drugome... 
> Tak da niš ne znači koliko ti ostane poslije poroda....


Nazalost, ovo potpisujem.
Kad sam dosla kuci, imala sam 6 kg vise od moje idealne tezine (u trudnoci dobila 16 kg). Mjesec dana nakon toga, pocela sam se naglo  debljati, i sad sam *jako*udaljena od moje idealne tezine   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Elly

> Mjesec dana nakon toga,


_EDITIRAM:_ *Dva* mjeseca nakon dolaska iz rodilista

----------


## andrea

Ja sam u trudnoći dobila  20 kg, strahota jedna, pet dana nakon poroda imala sam 8 kg manje, pa sam ubrzo skinula još nekoliko, pa onda jedno dva mjeseca ništa i onda u vrlo kratkom roku svih preostalih 8, 9. Uglavnom, točno tri mjeseca nakon poroda bila sam na svojo staroj kilaži, 60 - 62 kg. Smlavio me tempo, he, he.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mmmil

> U trudnoci sam dobila 13kg, i to do 7. meseca, posle toga ni 1kg. 
> Mesec dana posle porodjaja imala sam samo 10 manje, a na preostalih 3 sam dodala jos 3 preko zime i jos uvek se borim sa tim.


To je sve tako individualno. U trudnoći sam dobila 13 kg. do 8 mjeseca, a poslije više ništa. Poslije poroda sam ozgubila 8 kg., a onda 5 mjeseci ništa (nisam se ni trudila). U zadnjih tjedan dana sam izgubila 2 kg. ( dijete mi je završilo u bolnici). Prije poroda sam imala 52 kg., a sada ih imam 55. Najviše me nervira trbuh koji je još uvijek mlohav, a budući ga nikada nisam imala ne znam kako ga se riješiti. Inače svaki dan napravim 200 trbušnjaka, a on nikako da ode.

----------


## kristina_zg

vidim da se duugo nije odgovaralo na ovu temu, pa ću ja nakon 3 godine :D 
u trudnoći skupila 25 kg
odmah nakon poroda 10 manje
prvih mjesec dana ostalo još 3 kg viška (morala sam pazit kaj jedem zbog bebe)
zadovoljna sam, jedino se još veselim vježbanju da se to sve učvrsti

----------


## koksy

U trudnoci sam dobila 14 kg. Sa 7 manje sam se vratila iz bolnice, ostalih 7 otislo u roku od 2 tj jer me iscrpilo cjelonocno dojenje, nosanje i sve te "cari" majcinstva.
Ali sam sad na, neznam ni sama koju foru, dobila jos 10 kg.

----------


## ninochka

dobila 18, u bolnici ostalo 6-7, nakon tjedan dana još 2 dolje...vidjet ćemo dalje, ali dobro je što ja žderem , a one padaju  :Smile:

----------


## meda

ja sam za vrijeme poroda i ona dva dana u bolnici izgubila sve, porod je trajao preko 24 sata, nisam jela, a vjerujem da je puno toga bila nakupljena voda, jer cim mi je poceo porod, odmah sam primijetila kako mi se noge stanjuju, bile su dosta natecene. pa kad tome dodam jos bolnicku hranu, moje nerviranje zbog dojenja, tj. nedojenja...eto, najbrze i najteze izgubljenih 9 kg u zivotu!

----------


## kailash

zatrudnila sa 62, išla roditi s 90 :shock: 
iz rodilišta došla sa 78, 9 mj kasnije (pa i sada) 54 kg  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama_mia22

dobila 20, na porodu izgubila 6 (beba skoro 4)
u prvih mjesec d 12

----------


## marac komarac

prije trudnoce 54, isla roditi sa 64( 12 dana prije termina) a kad sam dosla iz bolnice nakon 3 dana -12kg :shock:

----------


## suzana72

Ostala trudna sa 55 kg,otisla na porodjaj sa 79,posle 9 dana dosla kuci sa 72 kg.Sad posle 5 nedelja imam 66 i jako sam zadovoljna kako kilogrami odlaze i nadam se da cu u narednim mesecima uspeti vratiti moju kilazu  :Smile:

----------


## MIHA1

Mislim da ovisi od žene to žene , jer svaki organizam je drukčiji.
Zatrudnila sam sa 65 kg , dobila 28 kg u trudnoći ( sa 93 kg sam išla roditi )i bila sam prava prasica , ali sam uživala u hrani cijelu trudnoću i nisam razmišljala kako ču skinuti te kile.
Na porodu sam izgubila 8 kg , 5 mjeseci od poroda bila sam lakša za 14 kg , bez dijete i kontroliranja unosa hrane , jednostavno je samo otišlo.
Živimo na 4 .katu bez lifta, tako da sam se nahodala gore dolje svaki dan po dva puta jer smo išli u duge šetnje,pa pretpostavljam da je to dosta pomoglo.Ostalo mi je 6 kg , skinula sam još 3 kg, ali sam frajerica ponovo ih vratila jer sam se ufurala da mi se neče vratiti , kao onih dana kada nisam bila trudna , a jela sam do iznemoglosti ,da nisam dobivala na kilaži.Sada sam u pravoj borbi sa tih 6 kg, ali krenulo je polako.

----------


## paci

> Mislim da ovisi od žene to žene , jer svaki organizam je drukčiji.


Točno, ali i od trudnoće do trudnoće.

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći dobila 15-16 kg, u rodilištu izgubila 6, ostalo se topilo oko 2 kg mjesečno

U drugoj trudnoći sam dobila samo 8 kg, a iz rodilišta došla s 5 manje (a beba je imala 3,5kg  :? ), ovo ostalo je otišlo u hodu.

----------


## filip

skupila sam 20 kila,a dosla kuciiz bolnice sa 10 manje....

----------


## Ivany

u trudnoći skupila 11kg, došla kući s 13kg manje

----------


## ekica

u trudnoći skupila 15kg, doma došla sa (samo) 6.5kg manje!
No, danas, 3 mjeseca od poroda - samo je jedna kila viška!  :D

----------


## ekica

u trudnoći skupila 15kg, doma došla sa (samo) 6.5kg manje!
No, danas, 3 mjeseca od poroda - samo je jedna kila viška!  :D

----------


## jacman

Dobila ih 20, dosla doma sa 6 manje. Nakon 7 dana jos 5 manje. Dalje cemo vidjeti... Nadam se najboljem

----------


## slava

Zatrudnila s 58, išla roditi sa 76, nakon 5 dana bolnice vratila se kući sa 70  :shock: , a beba bila 9870 g, u idućih mjesec dana izgubila još 4 kg. Četiri mjeseca nakon poroda vratila se na staru kilažu, 60 kg. 
Poslije sam smršavila na 57 kg radi dojenja i čestih ustajanja po noći. Odjeća mi postala prevelika.
Prestala dojiti, nabacila 5 kg i ostala trudna, sad se laganini debljam   :Smile:  .

----------


## zhabica

krenila sa 55 dobila 15, u porodu izgubila 9, iz bolnice izasla sa jos 1kg manje i ostalo mi 5 vise nego prije trudnoce i jos stoje   :Rolling Eyes:  al lijepo mi stoje   :Grin:

----------


## tomita

Zatrudnila sa 76kg, na porod išla s 99,6 kg.
Tjedan dana nakon poroda imala sam 83kg.
A tako nekako imam i sad   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zrinquita

Zatrudnila sa 53 kg, sa 65 kg rodila, iz rodilišta došla s 54 kg :D

----------


## Tea

> a beba bila *9870 g,* u idućih ...


 :shock: ovo je tipfeler  :?

----------


## Deaedi

Zatrudnila sa oko 48, isla roditi sa 66kg, dosla doma sa 56kg, sada sam oko 50kg, na 163cm.

----------


## mikka

izgleda da sam ja rekorder. dosla sam iz bolnice sa punih *20 kg* manje (bila sam dobila preko 30  :Embarassed:  , ah, ta cokolada). klinac je bio 4200, a ostatak do 20 nemam pojma kaj je bilo :? 

natukla jos 5 kg u prvih tjedan dana doma. pa se borila, u godinu dana skinula 9 kila. i opet zatrudnila, ali sada dobivam puno manje.

----------


## Loryblue

zatrudnila s 64, dobila 32, ušla u rodilište znači sa 96  :Embarassed:  .
izašla iz rodilišta sa 10kg manje, a mala bila 3450g.
preostali višak od 22 kg 8 mjeseci, a onda u slijedeća 3 još 2 kg.
i onda je došla zima i ja opet nabila 4kg, pa skinila i tako u krug.
a šta mogu kad mi je zimi drago popapat i pofudrat pozadinsku fronut (a i mekše mi je za sidit)  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Dobila 8 kg, izgubila svih 8 kg. Specijalan sam slučaj jer sam morala pazit zbog kuka, bebica je bila isto mića - 2830. Sad sama sebi izgledam kost i koža jer sam još u trudničkom zbog reza od carskog (ne usudim se odjenut nešto uže), moram se naviknut da nema više trbuha.

----------


## Freyja

Ukupno dobila 17kg, poslije poroda "izgubila" ravno 10, a ostalih 7kg sam izgubila u sljedećih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## ivana b

dobila 28, u rodilištu izgubila 15. beba 4,5 kg
dakle ostalo 13 i sad, 3 mj od poroda sam na +7  8) 
teke po teke

----------


## kahna

Zatrudnila sa 74 kg
Rodila sa 95 kg
Došla kući sa 85 kg ( L 4010 gr)
i sad sam na 80   :Mad:

----------


## Lulu

dobila 17, nakon 3 dana izgubila 10. ostalih 7 i još poneku izgubila idućih 5 mjeseci, dojenjem. sad sam na debljajućoj dijeti, mlatim što stignem ne bih li dobila koji gram. ide jako polako.

----------


## mel

prva trudnoca (cijelu prelezala): dobila 18kg, na porodu otislo 7kg; poslije cca 1mj otislo jos 5-6kg i dalje su polako padale kilice do one zadnje +3kg koje sam skidala godinu dvije!

Ova trudnoca (nesto mirovala, nesto se kretala, i sad opet mirujem; uglavnom do sada 35+3, dobila sam po vagi doma:10.5-11kg (ovisi di se vazem-  digitalna tefal vaga pa je osjetljiva na pdlogu te mi tezina varira oko 0,5kg), kod ginica uvijek imam 2kg vise - neka debilna vaga i vazu me u cipelama i robi  :Mad:  ; ma ok, zasad sam zadovoljna  :D 

Vidjet cemo nakon poroda, koliko ce ostati   :Grin:   i kako ce ici dolje.. jer drugacije sam se udebljala nego li prvi puta - nemam bas vode (nista otecena, mozda nesto minimalno ali zanemarivo), trbuh ovaj puta puno veci i cice isto   :Grin:  , naravno malo se zalijepilo i za noge i guzu   :Rolling Eyes:   ali definitivno puno manje nego li prvi put   :Smile:

----------


## dinna

obje trudnoće vrlo sličan scenario:

dobila 22kg, porod odnio oko 7, ostalo otišlo u 7,8 mjeseci.

ostala prilično opuštena koža, koje se puno teže riješiti.

----------


## floresita

U trudnoci dobila 15kg.Izasla iz bolnice manje 7 kg.

----------


## Nina2007

tjedan dana prije poroda (tad sam se zadnji put vagala prije nego li sam rodila) +16kg

tjedan dana nakon poroda (tad sam se prvi put vagala nakon što sam rodila) na staroj težini (56kg)

----------


## we&baby

na dan poroda izgubila sam 3 kg, to me jako zanimalo...i zamisljala sam si to kao: fluf, izleti beba! i ja ravna ko daska!   :Laughing:  

nakon poroda 3 kg manje, eto...sljedecih tj dana nista, trbuh napuhan ko da je jos jedna beba ostala unutra...ja ko bure, totalno zbunjena...
 e onda je krenulo 5 kg odjednom dolje, pa 5  sljedeci mj... s tim da nisam ostala osusena niti zgoljava (dobila sam 25 + u trudnoci, i sljedecih 6 mj nakon poroda otislo ih 18 kg...sretna i zadovoljna ostala opet trudna  8)   :Grin:  )

----------


## Lupko

Da vas malo prešišam u kilaži,  :Grin:  dobila 35 kg,došla doma s 11 kg manje,ostalo otišlo tokom tri mjeseca,a onih teško skidivih 12 kg dijetom,nakon 5 mjeseci od poroda bila sam na svojoj kilaži kad sam ostala trudna :D !

----------


## saska7

u prvoj T +17, nakon poroda otislo 7, u slijedecih godinu dana jedva da sam se nesto pomaknula, -3, i onda 2 godine gore dolje (2 god sam dojila i sve nesto "pa ne mogu paziti koliko i sta jedem dok dojim, budem se skulirala kad prestanem dojiti"  8)  )
plan je bio smrsaviti tih +8kg u odnosu na tezinu prije prve T pa ostati opet trudna ali mi nije uspjelo. 
sad sam u 21tj i na svojoj pocetnoj kilazi sam jer sam prvo izgubila 4kg, sad dobila nazad te iste 4 pa cemo vidjeti koliko ce rezultat biti na kraju....

samo ovaj put sam totalno van kondicije i ne znam kak cu se vratiti nazad na staru idealnu kilazu jer moram krenuti od totalne nule....  :/

----------


## rinče

u trudnoći sam dobila 20 kg , na porodu izgubila 12 i tu je stalo ali nadam se da ću izgubiti još barem 5 kg.

----------


## Lapis

dobila 13, izašla sa 5 manje, kroz godinu dana izgubila i ostatak.

međutim, kao da sam se sva deformirala. vaga pokazuje istu kilažu, ali nema šanse da stanem u svoju robu od ranije. u ono što stanem, je bolje ne gledat jer izgledam ko da sam se uvukla u latex. prestrašno. s tim da sam imala ogromne cice, sad su normalnije (dojim 16 mj), ali trbuh i okolna područja užas i strahota!

tako da same kile i nisu neki pokazatelj.

----------


## Deaedi

> međutim, kao da sam se sva deformirala. vaga pokazuje istu kilažu, ali nema šanse da stanem u svoju robu od ranije. 
> 
> tako da same kile i nisu neki pokazatelj.


Da, i ja imam istu kilazu, ali bokovi su siri, struk isto, a ramena uza. Konstitucija tijela se sigurno promijenila.

----------


## Zara1

Dobila sam u trudnoći 10 kg, a četvrti dan nakon poroda sam bila na  kilaži  koju sam imala prije trudnoće.

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam zatrudnjela s 63, išla u rodilište sa 73. Kad sam došla doma imala 66, a za dva tjedna sam se vratila na 63. 
Sad 5 mj. nakon poroda imam 59 a jedem sve do čega dođem

----------


## anitalu

u trudnoći dobila 20, došla doma s +12, sad, mjesec nakon sam na +8

----------


## Elinor

U trudnoći sam dobila 14 kg (išla sam roditi sa 59 kg  :Laughing: ). Poslije se nisam vagala jer nemam vagu, al sam mjerila centimetre. U 16 tjedana sam izgubila 16 cm u struku i došla na staro. Trenutno imam 43 kile i na kuri debljanja sam.  :Razz:

----------


## sonja

U prvoj trudnoći sam dobila 11 kg, odmah izgubila 5, a ostalo do Jeleninih 9 mjeseci, u drugoj trudnoći sam dobila 9 kg (išla roditi sa 60), i odmah izgubila 6. Od tad pa sve do iduće trudnoće (dakle 2 godine i nešto) sam se pokušavala udebljati, ali ništa. U ovoj trudnoći dobila 11 kg (od 49-60) i sad sam na 55. Nadam se ostati na toliko samo sa malo drugačijim rasporedom težine  :Razz:

----------


## iva9

Ja sam dobila u trudnoči 11 kg i na porodu izgubila 7 kg.Sada poslije 17 dana sam na +1.5 kg.Nadam se da neće više padati jer mi je ovako taman.

----------


## Majuška

> Dobila sam u trudnoći 10 kg, a četvrti dan nakon poroda sam bila na  kilaži  koju sam imala prije trudnoće.


Slično.. Došla doma iz bolnice sa točno 10 kg manje. Onda uzgubila još 4 u mjesec dana usprkos prejedanju  :Grin:

----------


## velika

u trudnoci dobila 20kg. 10 odmah ostavila u bolnici..u sljedecih mjesec samo od sebe otislo jos 3..a onih 7 otislo kroz godinu  malo truda vozila sam sobni bicikl...i puno plesala kad volim plesat.. :D bilo je dovoljno da dva puta bebu stavim u njihalicu i okrenem je tako da me vidi  upalila sam muziku i raspali..ona je uzivala i uvijek bi tako zaspala...tako sam je uspavljivala i plesala svaki dan dobrih pola sata..i eto   :Love:

----------


## Megi08

Dobila 20 kg u trudnoći, došla iz bolnice (doduše nakon 2 tjedna) :/ , stala na vagu kad ono-15 kg manje   :Razz:  U četiri mjeseca od poroda otišlo je još (samo!) oko 2 kg. Ali krenula sam na pilates prije mjesec dana i pomalo pazim na prehranu (točnije količine slatkog i jelo iza 22h)  :Rolling Eyes:  i odmah se bolje osjećam....

----------


## leonisa

3

no vagala sam se 3. dan a tada su mi sise vec bile pucale po savovima.

----------


## Serpentina

10
bez frke  8)

----------


## mali mrav

Dobila 15kg u trudnoći. Iz rodilišta s -6 kg, a nakon godinu dana jo imam 3 kg viška. Volim papati, a i inače teško skidam kile.

----------


## Ally

Dobila 19 kg, tjedan dana poslije poroda 9kg manje.

----------


## matsa

17 dobila, dva tjedna nakon poroda sam još uvijek na +8, ali mi se čini da ide dolje svakodnevno.

----------


## Apathetic

u prvoj dobila 25 kg, sa -9 se vratila doma (al rodila na carski, dakle bez muke), relativno lako u par mjeseci zgubila 5-6 kg, al je zadnjih 8-9 išlo teškom mukom i doricanjem.
sad sam drugi put trudna, i uz tešku dijetu sam već na 1,5 kg od početka (2 mj). usporen metabolizam, kaj ćeš

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam na porodu izgubila jako malo, samo onolko kolko su mi bila teska djeca (kao da nisam imala ni pl. vode, ni krvi, ni posteljicu) ali sam zato sve kile izgubila u tri mjeseca nakon oba dva poroda.

----------


## Brunda

Dobila 17, 4 dana nakon poroda bila na +7, sada mjesec dana poslije na +5.

----------


## ina33

Dobila 8, nakon poroda izgubila 6, po izlasku iz bolnice još preostala 2 (ostala sam malo dulje u bolnici) i sad sam na predtrudničkoj težini (beba je bila manja - 2830, rekli su mi da i posteljica nije neka velika, a i ja nisam neka jaka ženska).

----------


## Erin

u prvoj trudnoći dobila 30kg, nakon poroda izgubila 12, ostatak sam skidala duugo, u dobila 19kg,nakon poroda izgubila 9 kg, sada još skidam ostatak.  :Grin:

----------


## miss disco

Pišem kao podrška svim trudinicama koje se brinu za kile nakon poroda. Dakle, rodila sam početkom 4.mjeseca. Trudnoću sam započela sa 58kg (167cm), imam jače noge i stražnjicu od gornjeg dijela tijela, tzv. kruška obilk, tako da sam celulita imala od prije, ma od kada znam za sebe ja ga imam-sada je stanje još gore, alarmantno. Široki bokovi, a ovaj dio ispod vrata sam uvijek mršava. 

Dakle, kako sam rekla krenula s 58, išla roditi sa +15. 10 dana nakon poroda imala sam 10 manje. Isti dan kada sam rodila sam bila u šoku kako sam sva samo splasnula, vidila sam gležnjeve, noge su mi bile ono baš vidno tanje, sva sam se usukla. Kako sam te kruškaste građe, trbuh mi je oduvijek jako ravan, čini mi se nekad i uvučen što mi se ne sviđa previše, ali je tako. Isti dan mi je ostalo na trbuhu samo malo onako kao rastegnuta koža, to mi se vuklo jedno mjesec dana, a sada nakon 3 mjeseca toga uopće nemam. Trbuh isti kao prije trudnoće. 

Nakon mjesec dana sam imala oko 60 kg, a sada sam imam 56, 2 manje od kada sam ostala trudna. Naponjim da sam sva mlohava, to je drugi par cipela, sada treba vježbati, ali moja cura mi za to sada neda vremena. 

A. je jako zahtjevno dijete, na rukama želi stalno biti, od samog starta su je grčevi zadesili tako sam ju jadnu stalno nunala i nosala da ju smirim. Muž i ja živimo kilometrima od roditelja, tako da apsolutno sve sami moramo, nema nam ju tko ni minut pričuvati. 

Da se bar ja nisam tako brinula oko glupih kila, na koncu i da su mi ostale viška ne bih to ni zamjetila od tolike brige oko bebe. Sve to ode samo i prirodno pogotovo ako dojite i pazite na ishranu. Ja sam do neki dan jela najviše lešo hranu i sve light i ne previše jer je mala imala jake grčeve.

Sretno i sve će biti za 5  :Smile:

----------


## anasti

dobila 18kg, vagala se tek 2 tjedna nakon poroda, bila minus 12kg.
također inače imala jače noge, ravan trbuh, i sve se sredilo dojenjem i šetanjem.
sada je ta moja beba jako aktivni 1,5 godišnjak  :Smile:   i prisilio me da izgledam čak i bolje nego prije.
uz njega sam promijenila prehranu, izbacila dosta junk fooda kako bi i on manje tražio takvu hranu, i naravno u pokretu sam cijeli dan.

----------


## Kikica1

Oba puta sam iz bolnice dosla 8 kg laksa. Prvi put sam na svoju tezinu dosla za kakvih mjesec dana a drugi puta za cetiri. Prvi puta dobila 12, drugi 14kg. Inace sam sklona da mi se kilogrami zaljepe od zraka ali u ovom slucaju sam bila ugodno iznenadjena.

Nisam se nista posebno trudila, prvi puta sam imala bebu koja je sisala nocu i danju na 1,5h i dosta je trazio nosanje i zesce voznje kolicima da bi zaspao. Drugi je umjereni cicoljubac ali je bio skroz nezahtjevna beba pa pretpostavljam da mi je zato slaufic i duze ostao.

----------


## Smajlich

Dobila 15kg, nakon tri dana po povratku kući utvrdila manjak od 10kg. Sad nakon 17 dana imam još tri manje...

----------


## marusha99

Ja pošla roditi sa +23kg (prije 9mj), nakon poroda (cca 20tak dana nakon) bila sam 10tak kg lakša, dosad sam skinula još par kila ali sam još uvijek na +7kg od željene težine i ne vidim način kako će to ići dolje jedino ako ne crknem od gladi.... Počela sam radit, valjda će to pomaknuti lagano skidanje kilaže.
Moje dijete je (dosada) dobro, nije od nosanja po rukama, nema uspavljivanja, spava cijelu noć od kad je napunila 2mj  tako da možda je to dosta veliki faktor
 :Very Happy:

----------


## *mamica*

Otisla roditi sa +30, u dva tjedna vec izgubila 19. 
U prvoj trudnoci dobila 24 kg, u 10 dana izgubila 14, ostalo otislo u iduca 2 mjeseca.
U principu nemam problema sa gubljenjem kila dok dojim, meni je kriticno kada prestanem s dojenjem.

----------


## saf

Obje trudnoće na +30, a nakon poroda lakša za 12kg

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

+ 13 kg, blizanke, na porodu - 10 kg.

----------


## mare41

plus 10, nakon poroda mínus 11, nikad nisam izgledala losije i mrsavo, sad se oporavljam, nije sve u malo kila, vaznije je osjecat se dobro za bavît se s djecom

----------


## Onavi

Prva trudnoća +10kg...nakon poroda ostalo 3kg...nakon 2miseca izgubila i te 3kg.
Druga trudnoća +12kg...nakon poroda ostalo 5kg...sad izgubila još 1kg. 
Da ne jedem čokolade koliko jedem čini mi se da uz ovako zahtjevno dite bi ove kile već spale.

----------


## Ginger

u prvoj trudnoci dobila 17 kg, po porodu izgubila 10
u drugoj dobila 16 kg, po porodu izgubila opet 10 kg

----------


## theox

ja sam u trudnoći dobila 30, a odmah nakon poroda sam bila laksa za 10kg. jos uvijek imam ovih 20 viska, i najradije bih na neku dijetu, ali ne smijem jer dojim... ali rijesit cu se ja kila,prije ili kasnije.  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

dobila 20, izgubila 10

----------


## mare41

dobula 10, 2 dana nakon carskog izgubla 10, dobila opet ne brojim (dojenje pa se fino papa)

----------


## Morin

Dobila 15, izgubila 4! Koma

----------


## Gabi25

Dobila 12kg, odmah nakon poroda otišlo 6, ostalih 6 otišlo za 3 mjeseca uz dojenje

----------


## laumi

u sve tri trudnoće mi je dan nakon poroda otišlo oko 7 kila

----------


## laumi

e da, ja sam jedna od kojih koje se u periodu dojenja debljaju
u trudnoćama sam dobila minimalno
ubije me period nakon trudnoće

----------


## jarčica

Dobila 12, neposredno nakon poroda izgubila 7, kasnije pomalo još 3, 4. Sad sam na 0, ali me ona ne zadovoljava (nadebljala se prije trudnoće). Ali kile ne idu dolje nikako i nikako. Baš mi treba neki metabolički šok da se to sve skupa malo pokrene. A kako imam izuzetno zahtjevno dijete i nikakvu mogućnost za pomoć, libim se zasad još početi s ozbiljnijim vježbanjem. Strah me muskulfibera i nemogućnosti regeneracije.

Možda krenem na neki blaži oblik Dukana da se malo trgnem.

----------


## Moe

Iz bolnice došla sa samo 4 kg manje nego sam otišla u bolnicu roditi.
Tijekom 3 mjeseca dojenja otišlo još 6.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja došla iz bolnica sa 7 kg manje, u tjedan dana otišlo još 3 i ostale 2+, ali uz ovakav tempo nespavanja i dojenja ne brinem puno o kilama, stvarno treba to izdržati što kaže i mare42

----------


## littletunafish

dobila recimo 19, prvo otišlo cca 4-5 (meni bila fina hrana u bolnici  :Very Happy: ) pa onda još 6-7 u sljedećih 10 dana. ostatak sam vukla nekih 5 mj dok nisam krenula jako vježbat i kretat se. 2 mjeseca na moru sam hodala cca barem 4 km dnevno i plivala 1, 1ipo km. 
po meni je velika zabluda da se dojenjem gube kile. da, ako usput ne jedeš. jedino tako (u mom slučaju)

----------


## milasova8

Dobila 9 kila,nakon poroda otislo 6 kg..
Vrlo brzo uz dojenje otislo i te tri kile..
Sad sam na svojoj kilazi,ali se osjecam kso da iman 20 kila manje..koma..maleni me cijelu isisa valjda..
Sad bebica ima 2 i pol mjeseca..
Eto,kao da nikad ni nisam bila trudna

----------


## mare41

ja priznam da jedem, al moram, nosam bebe od 6 i 5 kila, a i volim papati :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

ajme ja rodila sa 64, a sad 20 dana nakon imam skoro 62 kg

jeeeeeedeeeeem i ne mogu se najesti i nogu od stola bi pojela ako bi tko dao  :Sad: , 

toliko nisam pojela sve skupa u zadnjih 3,5 godine od kada sam išla na strogu dijetu, kao ovih dana
baš sam ljuta  :durise:  i što je najgore jela bi grickalice i čajne keksiće  :Shock: .... za njima sam luda kao da sam trudna!
valjda me crpi dojenje, ali ne dam da mi je to opravdanje  :gaah:  

i kao što neko reko gore u bolnici mi je hrana bila preukusna  :njam:

----------


## medonija

Isla roditi s +22kg, treci dan u rodilistu nasla neku? vagu, pokazala -10kg, dosla doma 8. dan od poroda jos -3, za tjedan dana jos -2, sad je mjesec dana i imam jos +4kg, ali ja staaalno jedem!skoro nakon svakog dojenja! Cak mi je veci pod obavezno jesti u noci oko 3-4 nakon dojenja! Ne mogu drugacije, jednostavno me iscicaju!

----------


## Blekonja

> Isla roditi s +22kg, treci dan u rodilistu nasla neku? vagu, pokazala -10kg, dosla doma 8. dan od poroda jos -3, za tjedan dana jos -2, sad je mjesec dana i imam jos +4kg, ali ja staaalno jedem!skoro nakon svakog dojenja! _Cak mi je veci pod obavezno jesti u noci oko 3-4 nakon dojenja!_ Ne mogu drugacije, jednostavno me iscicaju!



da, da baš jutros oko 3 razmišljam o tome da mi je normalno nešto gricnuti u te sate, a to se mora primati, da ne znam koliko dojim  :Undecided:

----------


## sejla

U trudnoći dobila 9 kg (ako računamo od predtrudničke kilaže), po povratku doma nakon carskog -13kg. Tek sam nedavno nadošla, još mi 1kg fali. Naravno dojimoooooo  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

i  mi smo jeli po noći, a sad samo tajo papa, ja prestala

----------


## Blekonja

> i  mi smo jeli po noći, a sad samo tajo papa, ja prestala


nadam se da će tako biti i kod nas  :Grin:

----------


## BuBA

Ostala trudna sa 69 kg, dobila 10, na porodu otišlo 7! evo nakon godinu dana ja na 60kg, dojimo i dalje  :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alma_itd

Ostala trudna sa 80kg,15 dana nakon poroda stala na vagu 80kg :Very Happy: ,a onda u toku dojenja natukla jos 6kg(jela kolikoliko sam htjela u svako moguce vrijedne kad mi naumpadne :Embarassed: )...od prije 3 mjeseca na dijeti,sad sam 76kg :Klap:

----------


## mandy

u T sam dobivala 11-12 kg i 7 dana nakon sva tri poroda sam bila na svojoj prvobitnoj težini, djeca 3,5-4 kg. inače lako gubim kilograme, u dojenju jedem ko prase a ne dobijam na težini. problem mi je malo opušten trbuh i općenito muskulatura, ali mi se ne da vježbati  :spava:

----------


## Jenny from the block

Odmah nakon oba poroda, svaki put po 9 kila  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Prva dva puta izgubila odmah 10kg
Treci put 7kg

----------


## Apsu

U trudnoci zaokruzila na + 25 kg, danas 16 dana nakon poroda ostalo 10kg viška i to na odlicnim mjestima  :Grin:

----------


## doraififi

U trudnoci dobila 10kg u bolnici ostala bez 7kg.

----------


## freya7

> Prva dva puta izgubila odmah 10kg
> Treci put 7kg


Tako otprilike i ja....al prva dva puta sam dobila 17 i 18kg, a sad nekih 10tak

----------


## Bluebella

U trudnoci dobila 17kg, nakon poroda otislo 5kg, sad dva mjeseca poslije ostalo mi jos 5 do mojih 55 s koliko sam ostala trudna.

----------


## željkica

u trudnoći dobila 13 kg i sve sam odmah izgubila i nakon par dana izgubila još 4!

----------


## lelica

Dobila sam 18kg, na porodu sam izgubila 9 i nakon 2 tjedna još 3kg. Dakle samo 6kg pa da budem na istoj kilaži kao prije poroda.

----------


## Kloto

Zatrudnila s 52, dobila 9 kila. U porodu otislo 7, tjedan dana nakon poroda imala 47 kg. Sad sam nakon mjeseci uspjela konacno dobiti 4 kg pa izgledam normalno.

----------


## Dilek

U trudnoci dobila 10 (pocetna 64 kg na 172 cm), na porodu otislo 8, a mjesec dana kasnije jos 4.

----------


## Ginger

Na porodu otislo 7 od 18 dobivenih
Mjesec dana poslije otislo jos samo dvije - znaci ukupno 9
A ako mm (a i bake) nastavi ovak fino kuhati, nece to tak brzo dolje  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

> Na porodu otislo 7 od 18 dobivenih
> Mjesec dana poslije otislo jos samo dvije - znaci ukupno 9
> A ako mm (a i bake) nastavi ovak fino kuhati, nece to tak brzo dolje


Ti su na kraju samo 18 dobila? A ja sretna kak imam nekog ko mi je blizu  :Grin:  no dobro, od mojih 25, mjesec dana nakon ostalo 10 .. I ne vjerujem da ce brzo dolje  :Razz:

----------


## baby3put

Dobila 16kg...pet dana iza poroda se vagala i imam jos 4 viska samo...dakle otislo 12 vec jeee  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Dobila 16kg...pet dana iza poroda se vagala i imam jos 4 viska samo...dakle otislo 12 vec jeee


E, ovako sam i ja (samo sam bila točno 15 u plusu)... 
Sljedeći mjesec sam bila 2 kg u minusu u odnosu na predtrudničku, nikad tanja. A onda je počelo nespavanje, nadoknađivanje instant energijom (čitaj slatko) i evo me sad na +6!  :gaah:

----------


## thunder buddy

Ja sam bila 10 u plusu, nakon tjedan dana na nuli, nakon 3 mjeseca minus 5 (iako sam jela puno slatkog), a kad su završili grčevi i počelo noćno spavanje - ostala je navika ponoćnih napolitanki ... i evo me nakon 8 mjeseci na +4. Užas!!!!

----------


## Argente

Ee da, i ja sam se ovuda šepurila kako mi je od 20 uzgojenih 10 otišlo odmah iza poroda...ali od tada, u 5 mjeseci više ni grama dolje! Ubi me slatko, jednostavno ne mogu prestati drobiti, baš sad odgađam odlazak po napolitanke u špajzu  :gaah:

----------


## gizolito

ja sam u rađaonu otišla s +16
rodila bebača teškog 3800g
nakon mjesec dana -11. svaki mjesec mi odlazi po kila još
s time da dojim na zahtjev  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

15 kg dobila, iz bolnice došla +1 i sad nakon 2 mj sam na +4...jednostavno ne mogu prestati jesti slatko..Vidim da nisam jedina..od kud ta neodoljiva želja za slatkim?! Mislim..jedem ja i slano ,ali slatko je baš obavezno

----------


## mare41

> dobula 10, 2 dana nakon carskog izgubla 10, dobila opet ne brojim (dojenje pa se fino papa)


i dalje isto, a više ne dojim
ne ide nikud to što sam dobila nakon poroda, a tu kilažu nisam nikad prije imala

----------


## Argente

ajoj šuti mare, a ja se tješila da će nakon dojenja i apetit splasnuti

----------


## maca papucarica

> ajoj šuti mare, a ja se tješila da će nakon dojenja i apetit splasnuti


a što ti to vrijedi kad ćeš ga dojiti bar do škole  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

I ja sam postala ovisna o raznim vrstama keksa prvih tjedana iza porođaja kad mi je za vrijeme noćnih podoja trebalo nešto energetsko na brzaka. Problem je što sam najprije zbog grčeva, a zatim proljeva i osipa izbacila masu toga iz prehrane pa nemam zdravije alternative keksima (poput orašastih plodova, jogurta, naranči, kivija...). I sad tipkam i družim se s McVities Digestive (nema koje nisam isprobala otkad sam rodila  :Grin: )
Inače sam dobila 15 kg na 163 cm (startala s 52), 7 kg je otišlo u rodilištu, preostalih 8 u sljedećih mjesec i pol dana. Iako sam mislila da nikad više neću izgledati isto, baš i nije tako, ima malo sala u donjem dijelu trbuha, ostalo je kao nekad. 
Ne debljam se, ali se loše hranim, tješim se da ni to neće dugo.

----------


## Muma

Dobila 9, otišlo 5. Ostalo neće otići ni da je potrebno (a baš i nije  :Smile: ) iz gore navedenih razloga. Aaaaaaaajme čokolada, truflesa, keksa...stavila bih ruku u vatru da bih lakše postala vegetrijanac nego se tog odrekla  :Rolling Eyes:  (ali imam i ja grancerealle, tamnu domaćicu i sl  :Laughing: )

----------


## željkica

slatkooooo,i ja ga jedem nenormalno upravo tučem po mađaricama! :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja dobila 17, a izgubila 12. Ovih 5 mi je sasvim dobro za energiju. Iako puno njupam, ništa ne ide na mene. Mora da mali sve posisa  :lool:

----------


## Argente

...ali činjenica jest da sam ovako debela fizički jača, ono, nije mi više teško gurnuti vrata od lifta 
imala si mare41 pravo što se zaliha za snagu tiče
samo što estetski kriteriji više nisu zadovoljeni  :lool:

----------


## mare41

je, arđo, a moj buco ide prema 9 kila, stvarno mi treba sva ova tonaža :Smile: , samo ko zna kad ću se toga riješit
(tebi kile dobro stoje :Smile: , a vikki nam je uvijek mršavica :Smile: )

----------


## Ginger

Slatkooooo, joooooj
Da prestanem jesti skatko, mislim da bih u mjesec dana izgubila i ovih devet sto je ostalo
Ne mogu i ne zelim  :Grin:  

Muma, tiho budi, ti si cackalica!
Al ove tamne domacice  :Laughing:   mislim da je to kljucno

Arđo i mare, ak izgledate priblizno onak ko na setnji (samo bez trbuha) nemate brige  :Smile:

----------


## frka

ma što se ti, miss šetnje, javljaš  :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

> ma što se ti, miss šetnje, javljaš


 :Razz:  
Samo ti mene zafrkavaj

----------


## allie.rock

U trudnoci sam dobila 9kg ,prije mj.dana sam rodila,izgubila sam 12 kg

----------


## Ninunanu

dobila 19kg, mjesec dana nakon poroda -12kg ja zadovoljna

----------


## memento

Prije polaska u salu bilo 72, par dana nakon dolaska kuci 65, za 8 mjeseci 55 kg, sto mi je bila pocetna tezina. Mada, kod mene su kg bili toliko dobro rasporedjeni da se nikad ne bi rekloda sam dobila 17 kg. Bila sam od onih trudnica kod kojih se sa ledja uopste ne primjeti da su trudne... sad mi je pocetna 51.5, sa 9 sedmica trudnoce 53 kg... vidjecemo kako ce se stvari dalje odvijati.

----------


## LanaLana

Krenula s 58kg u sali imala 79 (carski) nakon poroda 73 sad 5 i pol mj nakon drze se kile na 67 eto ma ne bediram se tolko od kila kolko imam viska koze...

----------


## LanaLana

Krenula s 58kg u sali imala 79 (carski) nakon poroda 73 sad 5 i pol mj nakon drze se kile na 67 eto ma ne bediram se tolko od kila kolko imam viska koze...

----------


## Ma-ar

Krenula sam sa 60 kg. na dan poroda 40+5 dogurala sam do 86 kg. treci dan od poroda imala sam 77 kg, nakon jos 7 dana pale su jos 3,4 kg. sada, nesto vise od 3 mj nakon poroda imam 66 kg. vidjet cemo kako ce ici ovih 6 kg dole...

----------


## Njuskalica

Ostala trudna sa 60,u radjaoni otisla sa 73. Iz radjaone sa 68,nakon 6mj bila na 56,a nakon godinu dana na 47.

----------


## sanda:)la

Dobila 9kg, nakon 2tjedna -9, a sad 2ipo mjeseca od poroda još 3 dolje, sve skupa -12.

----------


## LuckyB

Ja sam dobila 16kg u trudnoći a na porodu izgubila samo 4,5, kroz 4 mjeseca ostatak osim zadnje 4 kg koje nikako da odu...

----------


## KrisZg

7 dana nakon -10 a dobila 8

----------


## kristina_zg

Skupila sam 25 kg, vagala se treći dan nakon poroda i bilo je - 7 kg. Drugi put sam se vagala 6 dana poslije i bilo je -12 kg. 
Danas (11 dana poslije poroda) je -13 kg. Još 12 kg viška...

----------


## Tinker123

u prvoj sam dobila 15kg..s porodom otišlo 11kg kroz sljedećih tjedan dana još 2 i zadnje tri do 6 mj...
u drugoj sam 19tt+4 i +3 za sada...manje dobivam jer sam s nekim plusom i ušla...

----------


## maca papucarica

7. dan nakon poroda -11 kg
12. dan nakon poroda -15 kg

Trudničke otišle, sad još treba skinuti predtrudničke  :Grin:

----------


## Optimisticna

dobila 21 kg  :Embarassed: 
u porodu izgubila 7 kg

----------


## oli

Prije trudnoce sam imala 50kg, na dan poroda 65, doma dosla s 57.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dobila sam 18 kg. Namjeravam trčati i vježbati čim prije. Bitna mi je fleksibilnost koju imam s manjom masom.

----------


## kiri-

ja sam nakon poroda izgubila 10 kila a onda sam vratila 8 u mjesec ipo  :Smile:

----------


## alkemicar

u prvoj t dobila ukupno 11kg

do izlaska iz bolnice, znači 3 dana nakon poroda, izgubila sam 7kg
preostalih 4 je brzo otišlo

----------


## maca papucarica

> Dobila sam 18 kg. Namjeravam trčati i vježbati čim prije. Bitna mi je fleksibilnost koju imam s manjom masom.


Good luck with that!
Dođi nam za koji mjesec reći kako to napreduje  :Wink:

----------


## tangerina

zutaminuta, kad šrođe babinje i ginekolog da zeleno svjetlo, javi nam se na vježbački topic  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

U prvoj t dobila 7 kg. Svih 7 otislo u porodu...

----------


## zadarmamica

Dobila sam 24kg u prvoj trudnoci.i nakon poroda par dana posli sa frendicom se zaletila u apoteku brzinski kupiti steznik.
Stanem na vagu kad ono...samo 4kg manje  :Smile:  mi se smijale da je vaga pokvarena.zapravo nije bila pokvarena. :Smile:  al su posli kg pocele padat.

----------


## snupi

dobila  12 kg  nakon mjesec i pol otislo sve!

----------


## Leica123

Ja jos nisam rodila u 31.tt sam al me zanimaju iskustva vas cura.. S 70 sam ostala trudna a sad imam 69kg :D iskreno se nadam da puno necu ni dobit

----------


## alkemicar

evo da potvrdim da sam i u prvoj i u drugoj trudnoći neposredno nakon poroda imala 7kg manje
obje bebe identične kilaže 3920, a ostalo je voda, posteljica i tako..

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja sam isto 7kg bila laksa nakon poroda.kad sam dosla doma nakon 5dana.
A beba je bila 3850g.
Nakon dva tjedna od poroda sam bila 14kg laksa.i tako stojim i sad.beba je napunila 1mj.

----------


## kika222

Dobila 7 kg u trudnoći , bila sam  u bolnici 10 dana  i došla doma sa 12kg manje...

----------


## bebeto

Na porodu mi pošlo 7 kg još 6 ostalo viška da se vratim na težinu prije trudnoće...ali s obzirom na apetit koji imam ne vjerujem da ću ih lako skinut  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Probaj kontrolirati vrstu namirnica koje unosis, jer na pocetku kile odlaze najlakse
I izbaci sve sokove - samo voda i caj bez secera

----------


## kiri-

3 dana nakon poroda 4-5 kg..beba bila 3500...(s time da dan prije ni ta 3 dana nisam bas jela zbod carskog) doma sam dosla 5.dan sa ukupno 8 kg manje.. nakon toga sam mrsavila jos malo a onda se pocela debljati...sad imam 4 kg manje nego kad sam isla rodit.katastrofa

----------


## bebeto

> Probaj kontrolirati vrstu namirnica koje unosis, jer na pocetku kile odlaze najlakse
> I izbaci sve sokove - samo voda i caj bez secera


Pijem samo vodu i 1 šalicu čaja za dojilje dnevno (u kojoj doduše ima šećera) a jedem puno povrća i voća jer osjećam da mi organizam to traži...prije nego sam zatrudnila imala sam 54 kg i hranila se po lchf principu...sada me strah da ukoliko se vratim na tu prehranu da ću ostat bez mlijeka..

----------


## Ginger

Ja mislila ti se trpas slatkisima i sokovima  :Grin: 
Ja isto ne bih lchf ili dijete uz dojenje
Iako ne mora imati ikakav utjecaj na dojenje, al ja osobno ne bih

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam bila na lchf-u uz malo voća poslije drugog poroda. Cura je dobila 4,5 kile u prva 3 mjeseca, svaki mjesec kilu i pol. To nije dijeta.

----------


## Ginger

Znam da nije dijeta, napisala sam lchf ili dijeta
Al ja ne volim ni takve vrste nacina prehrane pa sam i napisala da osobno ne bih
Al ja to ne bih ni inace  :Grin:

----------


## ivana.sky

Izgubila 9kg na porodu.. iskreno misla sam da ce otici vise. Sad imam jos 10kg za skinit do prijetrudnicke kilaze i jos cca 5kg koje su mi i onda bile mali visak...
Al s tim cemo se zamarat malo kasnije, sad papamo za dojenje, a ako nesto usput i ode - super  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

danas 2mj od poroda i imam još 4kg viška.u drobu nema ništa...sve u guzici  :Sad:

----------


## LEIRmam

4kg viška zbilja nije puno nakon poroda! A kaj se guze tiče, ne znam kakav je tvoj, ali MM je to svakako znao cijeniti  :Smile:  Meni su nakon prva dva poroda kile brzo otišle dolje, kroz mjesec-dva, ali bome nakon trećeg su malo potrajale, na veliko zadovoljstvo MM-a!

----------


## ZaraMia

Ja sam nakon prvog i drugog poroda , već po izlasku iz bolnice bila u svojim najdražim 34 trapkama , jest da ima koji slaufić na trbuhu ali sve će to brzo dolje uz ovakav tempo s dva mala čudovišta od 13 mjeseci razlike !!  :Wink:

----------

